# Angeln rund um Hirtshals



## Diggerone (24. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mit starkem Interesse habe ich eure Beiträge zum Angeln in Hirtshals und Frederikshavn gelesen. Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe natürlich die ein oder andere Frage.
Seit mittlerweile fast 15 Jahren fahre ich zum Urlaub nach Hirtshals. Habe mich einfach in Tornby und Umgebung verliebt und will das auch nicht mehr ändern....:l
Ende September ist es wieder soweit und wir fahren für zwei Wochen hoch.
Zum ersten Mal für mich geht es jetzt allerdings zum Brandungsangeln am Strand von Tornby und da bin ich natürlich auf die Wattwurmproblematik aufmerksam geworden und wollte euch bitten, mir doch ein paar Tipps über mögliche Köderalternativen zu geben oder (natürlich besser) wo kann ich Wattis in der Umgebung von Hirtshals noch kaufen? Ich kenne mich dort bestens aus, habe aber natürlich in der Vergangenheit nie auf Wattis geachtet, da ich nur mal vom Kutter aus gepilkt habe. 
Brandungsausrüstung habe ich soweit weitesgehend zusammen, bin aber natürlich auch hier über Tipps dankbar.

Wer kann helfen?
Ich werde natürlich nach dem Trip ausführlich berichten....|bla:

Gruß aus Bremen
Jörg


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

wenn du keine wattis bekommst nehme ringler die bekommste in dk überall und sind genauso fängig. die erfahrung durfte ich letztes jahr auf fünen machen .3 tage nach der jahrhundertflut kam ich in nyborg an und daher keine aussicht auf wattis. also ringler ran und es lief bestens. weiter im norden wird auch gerne mit kleinen skampis geangelt ,die kannste in jedem hafen mit einem kleinen kescher fangen.einfach dicht an der spuntwand langziehen.
greez
andy


----------



## kuhni2704 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Diggerone, auch meine Frau und ich haben uns in die Umgebung von Hirtshals verliebt.:l

Früher hat es Wattis an der Tankstelle in Tornby gegeben, da ist jetzt aber ein Second Hand-Laden oder sowas ähnliches drin, fällt also flach. Habe prinzipiell keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit getrockneten Wattwürmern gemacht, die kann man in Hirtshals am "Havnekiosken" kaufen, unten gegenüber am Hafen mit den Minifischkuttern, die Seilmacherei ist auch daneben. Im Havnekiosken steht links am Eingang ein Eimer mit Dosen von getrockneten Wattis, ansonsten frag einfach nach "Sandormer".
Die getrockneten haben den Vorteil, daß sie besser am Haken halten, selbst nach einem Biss noch recyclingfähig sind, nicht so leicht von den Krabben zerbissen werden, beim weiten Auswurf nicht so leicht vom Haken fliegen, besser zu bevorraten sind.

Viel Spaß beim Angeln und grüß mir meine zweite Heimat:c, die ich diesen Herbst leider nicht besuchen kann.


----------



## Diggerone (24. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Moin Kuhni und Andy,

das sind ja schonmal prima Tipps. #6 Vielen Dank soweit. Wieviel getrocknete Wattis oder Seeringler macht ihr denn so an den Haken? 2 bis 3 oder nur einen?

Den Kiosk am Hafen kenn ich, weißt du auch, ob der Seeringler hat?

Warst du schonmal von der Mole aus Angeln? Vielleicht probier ich mal links daneben. Da ist doch die Landzunge (Wellenbrecher) mit den Felsbrocken. Da konnte man früher rauf, ist allerdings mittlerweile gesperrt. Vielleicht gehts ja daneben auch ganz gut. 
Hast du generell in Hirtshals schonmal in der Brandung gepeitscht? Was benutzt du denn für eine Montage? 1 oder zwei Haken-Montage?

Greets :vik:
Digger


----------



## shorty 38 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Diggerone, auf dem Weg nach Hirtshals kannst Du Dir in Flensburg Deine Wattwürmer für die ersten Tage kaufen. Ferner ist das Angeln mit Tobiasfischen auch sehr erfolgreich. Einfach mit einem Heringsvorfach an den Spundwänden fischen oder auf Schilder mit Tobis (gefroren für kleines Geld) achten. Von Hirtshals aus an die Ostküste ist auch nicht weit, hier kannst Du Dir Deine Würmer bei Ebbe ( siehe Gezeiten in der örtlichen Presse) graben. Habe bei Bratten Strand immer viele Würmer bekommen. Vielleicht findest Du aber auch eine Stelle im Osten die näher für Dich ist. Hilfreich ist ein Blick in eine Seekarte. Gruß Shorty und viele dicke Fische


----------



## Diggerone (24. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Moin Shorty,
vielen Dank für die Tips. Muss mal schauen, ob ich an die Ostküste fahre aber die Idee mit den Tobiasfischen werde ich mal in die engere Wahl nehmen....


----------



## kuhni2704 (25. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Diggerone
-im Havnekiosken gibt es leider keine Seeringelwürmer
-Seeringelwürmer können beißen (kein Witz!)
-Wattis nehme ich immer nur einen an den Haken
-Brandungmäßig hatte ich noch nie richtig Erfolg in und um Hirtshals, lag vielleicht immer an der Jahreszeit, zuviel Strömung oder der Grund ist verkrautet
-Von der Mole aus geht es ganz gut, ist aber Glückssache. Man kann Plattfische und auch maßige Dorsche fangen, aber auch jede Menge Verbiss durch winzige Wittlinge oder Krabben. Relativ billig geht es hier mit Heringsfetzen, aus Heringsfilets geschnitten (Gardbooes Fiskehandel). Wenn man ohnehin zuviele Fehlbisse hat, sollen die wenigstens nicht jedesmal einen teueren Wattwurm kosten. Die Steinmole ins Meer hinaus ist gesperrt, zu Recht, denn sie soll sehr gefährlich sein.
-Frederikshavn ist nicht weit weg, hier kann man auch gut von der Mole fischen.
-Es gibt glaube ich in Hjoerring ein großes Angelgeschäft, auch mit frischen Ködern, ist irgendwo in einer Wohnsiedlung, war da aber schon etliche Jahre nicht mehr dort.
-konkurrenzlos günstige Kleinteile gibt es in der Sejlmageri neben den Havnekiosken. Pilker, Wirbel, Vorfächer, Bleie etc. Vorsicht, die haben komische Öffnungszeiten, fangen sehr früh an, machen relativ unregelmäßig zu.

Viel Spass in Hirtshals, bitte schreibe nach dem Urlaub einen Bericht, wie es war.

Gruß kuhni2704


----------



## Diggerone (25. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Kuhni,
Bericht kommt ganz sicher, wenn ich wieder da bin. In Hjoerring werde ich mich mal umsehen, ob ich den Laden ausfindig machen kann. Kann ja nicht so schwierig sein|uhoh:.  Die Sache mit den Heringsfetzen wird immer interessanter, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.
Du meinst also, dass ich Zubehör vor Ort in der Sejlmageri am besten kaufen kann, billiger als in Deutschland? Ich werde es probieren....

Vielen Dank soweit.....

Diggerone


----------



## Diggerone (25. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Relativ billig geht es hier mit Heringsfetzen, aus Heringsfilets geschnitten (Gardbooes Fiskehandel). Wenn man ohnehin zuviele Fehlbisse hat, sollen die wenigstens nicht jedesmal einen teueren Wattwurm kosten. 

Achso, noch was....wie zerschneide ich denn die Heringsfetzen am besten? Mit Kopf oder nur Mittelstück?


----------



## kuhni2704 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Die Filets sind Mittelstücke ohne Kopf und Schwanz. Habe immer längs in der Mitte durchgeschnitten, so daß ich ein "linkes " und eine " rechtes" Filet geschnitten habe, dann seitliche Streifen, dreieckig geschnitten, ca. 3-4cm lang (so hoch das Filet halt ist) und an der Basis 1-1,5cm breit. Zweimal an den Butthaken durchgestochen. Schwer in Worten zu beschreiben, ist trotzdem alles klar? 

Die Auswahl in der Sejlmageri ist nicht wahnsinnig toll, aber man bekommt das, was man an der Mole und auf den Angelkuttern so braucht. Wirbel, Bleie, Buttsysteme, Makrelen- Herings- und Dorschvorfächer, billige und gute Pilker. Speziell die Pilker kosten nur halb so viel wie in Deutschland. Ruten, Rollen und so, gibt es glaube ich keine zu kaufen, auch keine Angelschnur, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, aber die großen Sachen hatte ich immer dabei. 
Gruß kuhni2704


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*



Diggerone schrieb:


> die Idee mit den Tobiasfischen werde ich mal in die engere Wahl nehmen....


 
Die sind da DER Hit! Ein Freund von mir hat sich damit im Frühjahr auf der Mole von Hirtshals (Hafeneinfahrt) dumm und dusselig gefangen! Die Jungs mit ihren Watti´s, Heringsfetzen und Seeringlern konnten nur zugucken und staunen...|bigeyes


----------



## Diggerone (28. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hi Brassenwürger,

danke für den Tip. Werde mal schauen, ob ich in Hirtshals im Fiskeladen einige Tobiasfische bekommen kann. Die dürftrn ja wohl nicht zu teuer sein. 
Und dann auch wieder, wie beim Hering nur stückchenweise an den Haken oder den kompletten Fisch anbieten?

Greets
Diggerone


----------



## andre23 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

stueckweise...:m...aber ´n ganzen kannst auch mal probieren in der brandung:q....


----------



## mcmc (29. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Dein Haus ist ja offensichtlich in Tornby. Dann würde ich es auch dort unbedingt versuchen.
Ende der Neunziger waren wir oft in Bratten Strand (Ostküste) und sind extra nach Tornby Strand gefahren, um in der Brandung zu angeln. Einfach Straße zum Strand herunter und dann ein paar Hundert Meter nach links. Beobachte das Wasser nach tieferen Stellen (am besten von einer der hohen Dünen dort). Man muss nur ein bisschen aufpassen, dass man sich nicht festfährt und nicht zu dicht an der Wasserlinie parkt, wenn kein Allrad vorhanden. Wurfweiten ca. 80 bis 100m und kurz vor der Dämmerung anfangen zu angeln. Fänge im Oktober waren reichlich Platte und auch Dorsche, manchmal sogar als gemischte Doublette. Ab und zu auch mal ein Aal. Köder waren frische Wattwürmer. Die haben wir uns in Bratten selbst gegraben, aber meistens in Hjörring in einem großen Angelladen gekauft. Der Laden war nach meiner Erinnerung in der Innenstadt. 
Kleine Anekdote am Rande:
Einmal hatten wir wirklich reichlich in Tornby Strand gefangen. Dorsche und Platte im zweistelligen Bereich. Da kam ein Däne mit einem Pickup, nebenher lief sein großer Hund, also wohl ein sehr bequemer Zeitgenosse. Er fragte uns, was wir hier machen würden. Wir zeigten stolz unseren Fang. Seine lapidare Frage darauf lautete, warum wir uns hier hinstellen würden und die Fische nicht im Laden kaufen. Ja, die spinnen, die Deutschen...


----------



## kuhni2704 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Diggerone,
Tobiasfischchen kriegt man nicht im Fischgeschäft, das sind reine Industriefische, keine Speisfische, werden also zur Fischmehl- und  Fischölherstellung benutzt. Wüsste nicht, wie man direkt an Tobiasfischchen rankommt, außer man findet einen Fischer, der sie als Beifang aussortiert. Aber das geschieht meistens auch bereits auf See. Man kann sie auch im Angelladen kaufen, ich glaube geforen und eingelegt im Glas, da sind sie dann aber auch nicht sehr günstig. Hat jemand eine Idee ob man sich die Dinger auch direkt selbst fangen kann??

@mcmc: Stimmt, in Hjörring hat es auch mal einen Angelladen in der Innenstadt in der Fußgängerzone gegeben. Den habe ich aber im Juni und letztes Jahr im Dezember nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Diggerone (29. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hi mcmc,
da machst du mir ja direkt den Mund wässrig.#a
Bin schon mittlerweile ganz heiß auf den Urlaub. Unser Haus ist direkt in Tornby, ca. 250 m vom Strand entfernt. Etwa 500 m vom Leuchtturm in Richtung Tornby. Also wenn du die Straße nach Tornby Strand herunter fährst nach rechts. Ich werde mal nach dem Angelladen in Hjörring googeln, denn die Wattwurmfrage gestaltet sich etwas schwieriger, zumindest wenn es um frische Wattis geht. 
Mit den Tobis muss ich mir auch nochmal was einfallen lassen, vielleicht gibts die ja wirklich irgendwo tiefgefroren.

Übrigens kann man über google earth prima die Meerestiefen sehen. Müsst ihr mal ausprobieren....|bigeyes

Habt ihr denn damals in Tornby ausschließlich mit Wattis geangelt?

Gruß aus Bremen (seit heute in der Champignonsleague!!!)#h


----------



## Diggerone (29. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*



mcmc schrieb:


> aber meistens in Hjörring in einem großen Angelladen gekauft. Der Laden war nach meiner Erinnerung in der Innenstadt.
> ...


 

So Männers, jetzt hab ich was gefunden, für alle, die nochmal hinfahren und es genau wissen wollen, hier die Adresse vom Laden in Hjörring. Die Homepage ist zwar nur auf dänisch aber man kommt schon klar...:

Jagd und Angelgeschäft....Adresse ist Brasholt A/S Fuglsigveij 50 Tel.96232900 .Das Geschäft liegt im Industriegebiet -Süd.
Auch im Internet unter www.brasholt.com .


Greets
Diggerone


----------



## kuhni2704 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Genau, das ist der etwas außerhalb, Fuglsigvej, ich erinnere mich. Ist irgendso eine gemischte Wohn- und industriesidlung.


----------



## MefoProf (30. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

[Hat jemand eine Idee ob man sich die Dinger auch direkt selbst fangen kann??

Man kann Tobis mit Heringsvorfächern selber fangen. Das klappt in den meisten Häfen ganz gut, sofern welche da sind.


----------



## Diggerone (1. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Ok....aber hat auch jemand eine Idee, wo man die Tobis gefroren kaufen kann?


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wer deinen Gerätehöker mit Maden und Würmern beliefert, aber "Hansa Angelköder" hat die im Programm. Ob die auch in deiner Gegend liefern, weiß ich nicht! Wenn nicht, stehen deine Chancen eher schlecht, welche zu bekommen. Ob über´s Internet einer die Tobis vertreibt, da kriegt man doch eigentlich alles...#c


----------



## Diggerone (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Kannst du mir mal die Homepage von Hansa Angelköder geben. Ich find die einfach nicht oder die Page ist gerade offline....#q


----------



## Diggerone (26. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Noch vier Tage....dann gehts los....

Habe mir extra starke Bleie (100 - 200 g ) gekauft und die Wattwürmer von Berkley.....(Kunstwürmer)

Wetter ist angeblich ideal in Hirtshals und meine Ausrüstung auch...))

Werde berichten.....

Apropos berichten....ich habe geheiratet und verbringe dort meine Flittelrwochen!!! Vielleicht bringt es ja Glück....

Gruß
Diggeer


----------



## Harti (27. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Diggeer,

herzlichen Glückwunsch! Aber da wirst du wohl nicht viel zum angeln kommen!:k

Habe mit großem Intresse  die Beiträge gelesen und versucht mir mein eigenes Bild zu machen. So viele unterschiedliche Meinungen zur Köderauswahl und Methoden ist schon erstaunlich. Bin ab Samstag in Lökken und werde in der Gegend mal mein Glück versuchen und den ein oder anderen hier genannten Tipp in die Tat umsetzen. Leider reicht eine Woche nicht aus um alles mal auszuprobieren. Unser Haus liegt unmittelbar in der ersten Dünenreihe zum Strand und es bietet sich an die Brandung mal unsicher zu machen aber auch die Auen in der Gegend sehen ganz toll aus. Vielleicht hat man ja die Chance auf eine schöne Forelle oder Äsche.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier im AB jemand mit den Auen aus und kann mir Tipps geben!

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Diggerone (28. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hi Torsten,

da sind wir ja ganze 30 Km auseinander. Wir fahren ja auch am Samstag und haben ebenfalls ein Haus 200 m vom Strand entfernt. Glücklicherweise können wir jedoch 2 Wochen bleiben |supergri. 
Ich werde sicherlich mal die Köder wechseln, mich aber nur auf die Brandung und auf die Mole beschränken.

Lökken ist auch sehr schön und vielleicht haben wir ja auch mit dem Wetter etwas Glück, obwohl das letztendlich nicht so wichtig ist.

Mit den Auen kenne ich mich leider nicht so gut aus. Ich weiß lediglich, dass es bei Hirtshals einen Put and Take See gibt (Forellenpuff), der auch noch zu dieser Jahreszeit geöffnet hat. Ansonsten habe ich nur gelesen, dass es in Uggerby am dortigen Fluss oder Flüßchen gute Möglichkeiten auf Forelle etc. geben soll. Auf Forellenseen stehe ich persönlich allerdings nicht so |offtopic.

Was nimmst du denn so für Köder mit oder willst du dich auch vor Ort eindecken. Für die Brandung meine ich.

Kannst ja mal in diesem Thread über den Urlaub berichten, wenn du wieder da bist, würde mich interessieren :g.

Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß und fetten Fisch....#6

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Harti (28. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Jörg,

da es mit der Köderbeschaffung wohl nicht ganz einfach aussieht, werde ich ich in Flensburg bei ds-angelsport einen Zwischenstopp einlegen und mich mit Wattis bevorraten. Der Laden liegt ganz verkehrsgünstig nähe der Autobahn und hat auch einen Köderautomaten!
http://www.dsangelsport.de

Wir sind sicherlich viel unterwegs in der Gegend und garantiert auch in Hirtshals. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja da oben. Wie kann man dich erkennen? Uns erkenst du am grauen Bulli T5 mit OPR- Kennzeichen!#6

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Diggerone (28. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hi,

uns wird man am grauen Ford Mondeo Kombi mit HB-Kennzeichen erkennen....

Soooo.....muss jetzt noch packen....#h

Viel Spaß und vielleicht laufen wir uns ja über den Weg....

Gute Reise

Jörg


----------



## Harti (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Jörg,

ich hoffe du hattest eine schöne zeit und bist auch zum Angeln gekommen!:l

Wir waren zwei mal in Hirtshals, haben uns ein bisschen umgeschaut haben die Ruten dann doch im Auto gelassen. Was wir so beobachten konnten, sah nicht so erfolgversprechend aus. Dein Auto konnten wir leider auch nicht ausmachen.

In Lökken haben wir die Mole zum Angeln auserwählt, da sie recht nah am Ferienhaus war und wir den Vorteil der Länge ausnutzen wollten, den wir vom Ufer mit den Brandungsruten nie erreicht hätten. Gleich am ersten Abend, bei starker Brandung hatten wir gute Dorsche über 50 cm fangen können. Zwar keine Riesen, aber völlig ok! An den nächsten Tagen wurde das Wetter immer besser und die Fische immer kleiner. Zu unserer Freude war die Vielfalt der gefangenen Fische recht gut, denn neben Dorschen haben wir noch Plattfische, Wittlinge, zwei Baby-Leng, einen Seeskorpion und am letzten Abend einen schönen 60er Aal gefangen.:q

Die größte Herausvorderung war allerdings die Köderbeschaffung (Wattis, Ringler) Die Fänge hätten sicher noch reichlicher sein können, wenn wir ausreichend Köder gehabt hätten. Nachdem der mitgebrachte Wurmvorrat aus Flensburg verbraucht war, hatten wir echt ein Problem. In Lökken, keine Köder, in Hirtshals war auch nichts zu machen. Durch Zufall ergatterten wir dann in Tornby an der alten Tanke welche, war aber auch nur eine Eintagsfliege! #d
Der Hammer war der "Platzhirsch" in Hjörring der Angelladen Fa. Brasholt, der mir "Du hast Glück, heute frisch eingetroffen" Ringler zu einem stolzen Preis verkauft hat, die als ich sie abends auspackte alle tot waren, verkauft hatte. Man war ich sauer! Am nächsten Tag zuckten die Jungs bei Brasholt nur die Schultern und verkauften keine Würmer mehr, da wohl das Aquarium defekt war! Suuuper!:v

Trotz allem, ist Lökken und Umgebung sehr schön und einen "Angler"-Urlaub mit Familie wert.#6

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Diggerone (1. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Torsten,

schönen Dank erstmal für deinen Bericht. Ich musste doch beim Lesen einige Male schmunzeln, da es mir ganz ähnlich ergangen ist. Ich werde hier demnächst nochmal einen ausführlichen Bericht posten. Hab nur momentan ziemlich viel Stress, kann also noch ein zwei Wochen dauern.

Nur soviel...der Urlaub war klasse, Fische mäßig und Haus und Wetter waren sensationell. Wir haben schon für nächstes Jahr im Juni drei Wochen gebucht...gleiches Haus....aber wie gesagt....ausführlicher Bericht folgt...


Gruss
Jörg


----------



## frogile (29. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Kann man denn in Hirtshals bzw Tornby an Strand nach Wattwürmer/Sandwürmer buddeln?
Findet man da was


----------



## Harti (31. März 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hej Frogile,

direkt am Strand macht es wohl kaum Sinn nach den Wattis zu buddeln. Konnte auf jeden Fall keine Anzeichen von Wattis wahrnehmem. #d
Es bleibt meines Wissens nach wirklich nur die Tanke in Tornby. Da steht auch eine Telefonnummer dran, wo du nachfragen kannst ob sie welche haben. Ansonsten tun es die Ringler auch, die du super frisch an der Ostküste z.B. in Sæby kaufen kannst!#6

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Diggerone (9. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Tach zusammen,

also am Strand von Tornby findest du definitiv keine Wattis. Die Tankstelle im Ort Tornby selbst hat eigentlich fast immer welche. Auf jeden Fall stellt der Tankstellenmensch immer ein Schild raus (Sandorm), wenn er welche hat. Ansonsten gibts Richtung Uggerby, direkt an der Landstraße (von Hirtshals aus gesehen auf der linken Seite, ca. 400 m nach dem Kreisel) einen Bauernhof. Der hat allemöglichen Köder, eben auch Wattis. Wenn der keine Frischen hat, dann zumindest gefrorene. Der hat mir auch Garnelen empfohlen. Damit hatte ich persönlich aber kein Glück, lag vielleicht auch an der falschen Technik....

Ich fahre übrigens im Juni wieder hin und werde nochmal ausführlich testen...;-)))


----------



## kuhni2704 (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Richtig, wo mal die Tankstelle war gibts jetzt offensichtlich wieder regelmäßig Wattis. Ich habe letzte Woche welche gekauft. Nicht an jedem Tag war das Schild draußen, aber doch regelmäßig. Kosten z.Zt. 25 Kronen / 10 Stck. Nicht ganz billig, aber trotzdem sehr effektiv. Weiterhin gibts die getrockneten im Havnekiosken in Hirtshals.


----------



## Diggerone (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hi kuhni,

demnach warst du also letzte Woche vor Ort? Berichte doch mal kurz wie es so war. Haste was gefangen? Wen ja was und wieviel? Und wo? Mole oder Strand? Hast du die getrockneten Wattis auch ausprobiert oder sogar noch ganz andere Köder? Wo warst du denn? Direkt in Hirtshals oder Tornby oder wo? Fragen über Fragen...|bigeyes

Ich fahre in drei Wochen hin und freu mir schon den Ar.... ab!!!:vik:

Greets


----------



## kuhni2704 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hallo Diggerone,
ich war von 26.04. ab eine Woche in einem Sol og Strand-Ferienhaus in Nörlev. Auf dem Kutter war ich am 28.04., von der Mole in Lökken habe ich Mittwochs 3-4 kleinere aber maßige Schollen gefangen innerhalb von 2 Stunden auf frische Wattwürmer und Heringsfetzen und einen Ulk, Seeskorpion auf deutsch. Habe ihn aber nicht angefasst. Es war fast windstill, leichter OStwind, sehr ruhige See, eigentlich die ganze Woche. Dann Angeln im Vorbassin vom Hafen in Hirtshals. Hier in 3 Stunden überwiegend leichte Bisse von Krebsen, aber dann ein deutlicher Biss mit einer 36cm Flunder gehakt. Hierbei Regen. Freitags nochmal Mole in Lökken, hier fast keine Bisse bei knallender Sonne. Nur eine mitnehmbare Scholle, ansonsten Kleinkram. Habe allerdings 5 Hornhechte an der Wasseroberfläche gesehen, direkt am Molenkopf. Verzweifelte Versuche mit schlanken Blinkern haben nix gebracht. Hatte keine Wasserkugel dabei, das wärs vielleicht gewesen. Die anderen Tage war angelfrei, da bin ich mit mit meiner Frau, die ich nicht fürs Angeln gewinnen kann unterwegs gewesen. Freu Dich auf Dk!


----------



## kuhni2704 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Ach ja, ich habe das Beste vergessen zu schreiben, das habe ich in einem anderen Thread nämlich veröffentlicht, aber hier kommt nochmal mein Bericht über meine Tour mit der M/S Mille:
Ich bin am 28.04 mit der Mille rausgefahren, nur eine 6h-Tour wurde an diesem Tag angeboten für 50 Euro. Das Wetter war gut, wenig Seegang, geringe Drift, allerdings sehr trübe See. Eigentlich gute Bedingungen. Ich habe in 6 Stunden (von denen effektiv 3 1/4 - 3 1/2 h gefischt wurden wegen kurzer Anfahrt zum Fischgrund) ungelogen 21 Dorsche gefangen, 4 kleine mit ca 40-45 cm, die waren dumm gehakt und mussten geschlachtet werden, die restlichen 60-90cm. 2 Doubletten und eine Quadruplette (sagt man so oder besser Quartett?. Wie auch immer, es waren 4 gleichzeitig). Der kleinste von den vieren war 68cm, der größte 89cm. Kein Witz, die Wahrheit, 17 andere Angler, der Skipper und der Bootsmann können es bezeugen. Die anderen Angler haben auch sehr gut gefangen, viele anständige Dorsche zwischen 60 und 80cm. Top-Team auf dem Kutter, schnelle Hilfe mit dem Gaff und die Fische wurden vom Bootsmann sogar ausgenommen. Dazu hat es für jeden eine Handvoll Garnelen vom Skipper gegeben. Die meisten meiner Fische habe ich auf einen pink-weißen Gummi-Octopus gefangen. Aufgrund meiner Ausbeute (zum Schluss 20 volle Körbe Fische oder ca. 20kg handverlesenes fast grätenfreies Filet) konnte ich in dieser Woche nur einmal rausfahren, man will den Fisch ja nicht verkommen lassen.
So gut habe ich noch niemals Fisch gefangen, dabei war ich doch schon etliche Male von Hirtshals aus mit dem Kutter draußen.

Nachtrag:

In meinem Profil ist mein Album mit den besten Bildern vom Kutter aufzufrufen 
(aus Gründen der Zeitersparnis und um die Mülltonne nicht mit Fischskeletten vollzuhaben habe ich einen Teil der Fische bereits auf dem Kutter filetiert, daher sind nicht alle Fische auf dem Gartentisch). Außerdem ist noch ein Foto vom Ulk dabei. Man sieht im irgendwie an, daß er ein unangenehmer Fang sein kann.


----------



## Diggerone (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hey Kuhni,

das war ja mal ne ausführliche Antwort. Super und vielen Dank. Auch sehr tolle Fotos. Ist natürlich eine richtig fette Ausbeute vom Kutter. Ich hatte auch eine kurze Tour geplant. Mit was hast du denn vom Kutter aus geangelt? Mit Pilker oder Blei und Beifänger. Oder mit Pilker und Beifänger?

Freue mich schon auf Hirtshals.

Musstes du eigentlich reservieren für die MS Mille?

Gruß
Diggerone


----------



## kuhni2704 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hej Diggerone,
reserviert habe ich nicht, macht aber an sich schon Sinn, vor allem jetzt in der beginnenden Hauptsaison. Wenn mehr Interessenten gewesen wären, wären wir mit der Fyrholm rausgefahren, gleicher Besitzer, aber ca. 10 Plätze mehr. Habe mir für diese Tour ein Recycling-Vorfach aus alten Vorfächern gebastelt, unten ein rot-gelber 250g Pilker, dann ein rosa Octopus, dann ein großer bräunlicher Twister, oben noch ein rot-oranger Octopus. Allein auf den rosa Octopus habe ich 8-10 Fische gefangen. Stellenwiese hatte ich noch die besagten Garnelen aufgesteckt und ein paar Wattwürmer hatte ich auch. Als ich die 4 gleichzeitig an der Angel hatte habe ich zunächst nur einen Biss gespürt, nach 2-3 m Einholen plötzlich ein Gefühl wie ein Hänger, vermutlich haben sich die anderen 3 dann im Beissrausch auch noch draufgestürzt. Habe 10 min. gebraucht bis die alle an Board waren. Werden so in der Summe auch über 20kg gehabt haben, nachdem sie zwischen 70 und 89cm waren. Ich hatte gar nicht die Zeit alle Fische zu vermessen und zu wiegen. Gleichzeitig haben von den etwa 18 Mitfahrern mindestens 6-7 weitere Angler ganz dicke Fische drangehabt, so ab 70 cm. War ein echtes Erlebnis. Habe in Hirtshals immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber das hier war der Hammer. Ich schwelge immer noch. Schönes Pfingstwochenende wünscht Peter


----------



## Kzagt (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Moin! #h

ich komme jetzt am Wochenende für eine Woche zum Angeln in die Gegend Hirtshals - Løkken (24.05.08 bis 31.05.08).

Leider ohne Anglerbegleitung da es bei meinem Kollegen nicht mit dem Urlaub geklappt hat. 

Ist evtl. noch jemand gleichgesinntes in der Zeit in der Gegend der lust hat mit mir mal ein bisschen an der Brandung und/oder Hafen und/oder Mole zu sitzen? Meldet euch!

Ansonsten bin ich vor Ort auch daran zu erkennen das ich meistens beim Angeln BW-Flecktarn trage - super praktisches Zeug! |supergri Und keine Sorge, ich bin ansonsten ein "ganz normaler Typ" und man kann mich jederzeit einfach von der Seite anqauatschen  

Würd mich freuen falls jemand lust hat und sich meldet...

Gruß


----------



## kuhni2704 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hej Diggerone,
du müsstest ja jetzt nach Hirtshals fahren, dafür beneide ich Dich jetzt richtig. Könnte auch schon wieder eine Prise Meeresluft vertragen. Ich wünsch Dir tolle Angeltage und ebenfalls einen guten Fang. Bin gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.
Gruß kuhni2704#h


----------



## andre23 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

hej kuhni....

das hat ja mal gut funktioniert, freut mich....petri...


----------



## Diggerone (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Moin Kuhni,

ich zähle quasi noch die Tage. Am 07.06. gehts dann endlich los. Für drei Wochen...#h
Habe mich schon mit neuem Gerät eingedeckt und werde auch mal die MS Mille ausprobieren. Erstmal wohl für eine 4-Stundenfahrt und wenns dann richtig gut läuft vielleicht auch nochmal etwas länger....Werde dann natürlich berichten, wenn ich mich nicht zu doll blamieren sollte...:g

Greets
Diggerone


----------



## kuhni2704 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hej Diggerone,
wie wars eigentlich in Hirtshals und Umgebung beim Fischen?;+;+;+;+

Gruß kuhni2704


----------



## frogile (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Bei mir gehts am 31.07. hoch und ich freu mich schon im kreis :m


----------



## kuhni2704 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Na dann, ein herzliches Petri. Bitte schreib doch dann auch wie es war!
Lg und viel Spaß#h


----------



## frogile (24. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Bilder aus Dänemark:


----------



## Diggerone (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Hi frogile,

sehr geile Bilder. So kenn ich das auch *schnief*.

Wie wars denn sonst? Hast was gefangen und wenn ja wo und wie?
Die unteren Bilder sind aus dem Nordseemuseum, oder?
Und das Haus auf dem Bild? Hast du da einen bestimmten Reiseanbieter?

Greets
Digger


----------



## kuhni2704 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln rund um Hirtshals*

Wirklich tolle Bilder, man will sofort wieder hin! Du kannst wirklich toll fotografieren.
Hast Du außer den schönen Fischen im Nordseemuseum auch andere Fische gesehen, z.B. an Deiner Angel?

Gruß
Peter


----------

